# check engine light



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

I have a 98 Niss Altima GXE 2.4 L 
Car experience lost of power, unable to accelerated beyond 45 mph, and check engine light came on.
No code was given when checked at dealer, Replaced Mass Air 
Flow sensor MAF), spark plugs, fuel and air filter.
Failure of MAF caused by restricted After Market Air Filter per Technican. Is this True?
Why did the MAF failed?
Was I misled on the need for a new MAF?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

restricted aftermarket filter? I know that oil has been blamed for killing MAF's but not restriction


----------



## Maxwell C. Sceviour (Nov 17, 2006)

*SES Light*

SES Light came on while driving on highway. Only 2000 km after service at dealership.
Dealer service tested and returned car with light off. A week later the same problem
occurred again. I returned to dealership for further check(this time at no cost). Again 
it operated for a week before coming on again at highway speed.
Is it normal for this to occur on a 2001 NISSAN Altima at only 80000 km ?


----------



## System (Nov 18, 2006)

No it is not normal ,dealership should be able to find the code that is causing the light to come on, if they returned car with light off I would say that they cleared the code and test drove it and since the light did not come back they returned vehicle to you as repaired my guess is that there could be bad connection at some of the sensor, failing sensor or problem that trigger light to come on under certain driving condition.


----------



## jmacho (Aug 20, 2004)

Using a aftermarket performance air cleaner that uses an oil impregnated element can cause a buildup on the thin MAF sensor wire which can cause driveability problems. Usually spraying the wire (never touch it) with a electrical contact cleaner or MAF cleaner (no residue or film) will fix the problem without an expensive replacement


----------



## Maxwell C. Sceviour (Nov 17, 2006)

*Service Engine Soon Light Function*

[F][/FONT]


alaaw said:


> I have a 98 Niss Altima GXE 2.4 L
> Car experience lost of power, unable to accelerated beyond 45 mph, and check engine light came on.
> No code was given when checked at dealer, Replaced Mass Air
> Flow sensor MAF), spark plugs, fuel and air filter.
> ...


2001 Nissan Altima. As advised, I took car to dealer who reportedly had the equipment
to diagnose and correct the problem of the SES light remaining on continuously. At a cost
of $130.00 it was returned with the light functioning. However, in less than a week the
problem returned. The dealer GENEROUSLY examined again for FREE and advised that
I needed a new sensor (costing 400.00 plus). I declined the offer. About two weeks later
I mentioned my problem to a friend who when starting the motor suggested that I may
have problems with the starter. Upon examination, he found that there was a loose
cable connection at the starter which he removed, cleaned and re connected. My
SES light has been functioning correctly ever since.
The service manager at my dealership argues that this incident had o connection
whatsoever with the SES problem. Was he correct? Does he have Nissan's best
diagnostic equipment ? Does his staff know how to use it?


----------

